# amazing grace dvd



## cornelius vantil (Feb 5, 2005)

has anyone seen the new dvd that came out "amazing grace: the history and theology of calvinism"? i have seen clips on the web site http://www.amazinggracedvd.com our store is carring a few copies.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2005)

That was discussed here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7582#pid113975


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 5, 2005)

it looks awesome!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 9, 2005)

it is awesome!


----------

